# Ayuda con tweeter tw-5700



## Royer Dj (Abr 20, 2011)

Saludos amigos y tengo una pregunta, arme unos baffles con *bocinas peavey black widow de 15 pulgadas* y le puse *tweeters mitzu de 2 pulgadas de modelo tw-5700 que da de potencia 900 w p.m.p.o.* vienen con su filtro, se los conecto a un *poder peavey cs 800 que da aproximadamente 350 watts rms*, el problema enorme que hay es que el tweeter suena demasiado y cuando equalizo tengo que bajar mucho los controles de frecuencias altas, mi pregunta es ¿que puedo hacer para bajar la potencia que le llega al tweeter?, si le pongo alguna resistencia al tweeter para bajarle la potencia ¿de que tipo y que capacidad tendria que ser? saludos y si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecere!!


----------



## ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA (Abr 20, 2011)

Royer Dj dijo:


> Saludos amigos y tengo una pregunta, arme unos baffles con *bocinas peavey black widow de 15 pulgadas* y le puse *tweeters mitzu de 2 pulgadas de modelo tw-5700 que da de potencia 900 w p.m.p.o.* vienen con su filtro, se los conecto a un *poder peavey cs 800 que da aproximadamente 350 watts rms*, el problema enorme que hay es que el tweeter suena demasiado y cuando equalizo tengo que bajar mucho los controles de frecuencias altas, mi pregunta es ¿que puedo hacer para bajar la potencia que le llega al tweeter?, si le pongo alguna resistencia al tweeter para bajarle la potencia ¿de que tipo y que capacidad tendria que ser? saludos y si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecere!!



Amiguito tengo mas de 30 años de experiencia en sonido pero infortunadamente no conozco la referencia de ese tweeter pero generalmente los tuitres funcionan con 2.2 MF cerámicos o de poliester, se pueden trabajar con resitencias de unos 20Ω 10W en serie con el condensador pero si el tweeter es de buena potencia que tenga una bobina interna de 4" se puede utilizar 2 resistencias de 39Ω  20W en paralelo las 2 Resistencias para que quede en 19.5Ω si decea mayor protección agregue 2 resistencias en paralelo con el Tweeter para mayor seguridad


----------



## Royer Dj (Abr 20, 2011)

Gracias por responder, este tweeter funciona con un capacitor de 3.3 µf-100v es de 2 pulgadas y las resistencias que me comentas ISIDRO son de las cuadraditas blancas o de las de bandas de colores? perdon pero no se muy bien de esto, y no se quemaran las resistencias con la carga de 350 watts del poder y no pasa nada con los ohms? saludos!!


----------



## ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA (Abr 21, 2011)

Royer Dj dijo:


> Gracias por responder, este tweeter funciona con un capacitor de 3.3 µf-100v es de 2 pulgadas y las resistencias que me comentas ISIDRO son de las cuadraditas blancas o de las de bandas de colores? perdon pero no se muy bien de esto, y no se quemaran las resistencias con la carga de 350 watts del poder y no pasa nada con los ohms? saludos!!



no se preocupe que las resistencias no se queman tengo funcionando el sonido de mi miniteca hace como un año asi y no ha pasado nada incluso los he conectado a una 5050 de QSC que es de 5000W, las resistencias son grandes de las blancas  estas no tienen codigo de colores, los valores en Ω vinen escritos en las resistencias

el condesnador de 3.3 deja pasar medios y Ud, dice que es un tweeter debe utilizar 2.2 MF, este deja pasar solamente los brillos ademas tiene menos posibilidades que se queme


----------



## Royer Dj (Abr 30, 2011)

Muchas gracias ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA ya lo aplique y e funciona muy bien en verdad gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 30, 2011)

Con una Resistencia Serie, se está modificando la Frecuencia de Corte del filtro de 1er orden que tiene el Tweeter integrado (El Condensador de 2.2µF) Así que te va a sonar diferente a como sin la resistencia. *Que a la vez, depende de donde esté colocada la resistencia atenuadora.*

Prueba de la manera correcta. *Con una Red de Atenuación L-PAD*.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_lpad

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 30, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Con una Resistencia Serie, se está modificando la Frecuencia de Corte del filtro de 1er orden...


¿Te sorprenderías si te digo que no es así?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 30, 2011)

Puedo estar equivocado, pero me intriga el Porque...
Lo he comprobado en la práctica y estoy convencido. Usando el L-PAD no cambia nada.
Amén de que usando la R-Serie, se modifica la impedancia del sistema.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 30, 2011)

Hace unos días, pensaba que afectaba el corte de frecuencia, sólo si, se colocaba la resistencia después del filtro. Y refutaba fuertemente, pero unas mediciones dicen lo contrario.

Esa mediciones que digo, están acá y acá.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 30, 2011)

Cierto Yoangel, me imaginaba que la R debe de ser Antes del condensador. Yo no lo aplicaba de esa forma. Por eso registraba variaciones en mis pruebas. Igual y se refuerza el conocimiento.

Igual, estamos de acuerdo que con el L-Pad no hay inconvenientes. Además la disipación de potencia se distribuye en 2 resistencias en lugar de una.


----------

